# Intel to Cut Core 2 Prices in Q2 2007



## malware (Dec 19, 2006)

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## ktr (Dec 19, 2006)

real nice price drops...almost matching amds prices and supposedly higher performance.


----------



## Homeless (Dec 19, 2006)

that looks nice, too bad it's kinda far away


----------



## JC316 (Dec 19, 2006)

I am getting a message....... It says "You are going to upgrade in the summer of 07" Sweet prices.


----------



## jocksteeluk (Dec 19, 2006)

im glad i waited this year before upgrading


----------



## SpookyWillow (Dec 19, 2006)

me too, i got stung when AMD dropped the X2 prices last year


----------



## rockit00 (Dec 19, 2006)

Q2-2007 begins on Jan. 1st. 2007 which is not that far away!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey, don't tell my AMD buddies, but my X2 might have an "accident" in Q2, and have to be replaced with one of these C2Ds. lol


----------



## DBH (Dec 19, 2006)

rockit00 said:


> Q2-2007 begins on Jan. 1st. 2007 which is not that far away!



Don't you mean June 1st 2007... :shadedshu


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 19, 2006)

*waits for AMD to make similiar announcement*


----------



## rockit00 (Dec 19, 2006)

No. Q1-2007 is right now! It started back in Sept. Look up Fiscal Quarters in Wikipedia!


----------



## giorgos th. (Dec 19, 2006)

a very nice chance to look for a good E6700...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 19, 2006)

i hate this!!!! i was gonna get me the toledo after christmas! now im thinking the 6600 because of that amazing price drop (almost 100 bucks)! so lets hope AMD drops their prices and i can get the toldeo 2.4ghz for less than 200!  if not, it might be worth selling this whole rig off and going intel. dont make me do it AMD!


----------



## Casheti (Dec 19, 2006)

Shame the mobos dont drop in price too


----------



## rockit00 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wikipedia lists the fiscal year 2007: Q1-October 1-2006/Q2-January 1-2007/Q3-April 1-2007/Q4-July 1-2007. So it seems Intel will lower prices some time between Jan 1-2007,and March 31-2007! $ave your$$$.


----------



## DBH (Dec 19, 2006)

In that case come Jan/Feb new pc for me


----------



## rockit00 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah, the Jan/Feb price for a E6700 is looking real good!


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2006)

Thats providing Intel is quoting based on fiscal years as opposed to calender years, if calender then 1st April onwards, either way I was going to upgrade Feb/March so it fits in quite nicely with my E6600 plans and an Anus P5B Deluxe should be a bit cheaper then also, couple that with a fantastic deal I have just found for 2 Gigs of Corsair XMS pro4 800Mhz DDR2 @ 4-4-4-12 which I will buy today as its on special offer with 30% reduced for this week only and I am happy!


----------



## Track (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome!

But why is the E6420 the same price as the E6400 when the former has 4MB of cache?

And where are the Q6600 and the E4300? They havnt been released yet..


----------



## Casheti (Dec 19, 2006)

Tatty_One said:


> Thats providing Intel is quoting based on fiscal years as opposed to calender years, if calender then 1st April onwards, either way I was going to upgrade Feb/March so it fits in quite nicely with my E6600 plans and an *Anus* P5B Deluxe should be a bit cheaper then also, couple that with a fantastic deal I have just found for 2 Gigs of Corsair XMS pro4 800Mhz DDR2 @ 4-4-4-12 which I will buy today as its on special offer with 30% reduced for this week only and I am happy!


----------



## kakazza (Dec 19, 2006)

Again, why would I buy an E6400 instead of a E6420 and same for E6300 and E6320.

Same price but different cache, I don't see what would make me buy the version with the lower Cache for the same money.
Except TDP changes due to native 2MB cache


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Dec 19, 2006)

this is most likely perparing for 1333 bus Conroe cores. Anyone know this revised editions performance gains over the 1066?


----------



## Frick (Dec 19, 2006)

w00t! z00t! Maybe that's a sign for me to upgrade then..


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 19, 2006)

The E4400 looks like a winner with *a 10x multi* and $131!!!  But yea, where is it??


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 19, 2006)

Casheti said:


>



Lol thats their nickname


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

Wile E said:


> Hey, don't tell my AMD buddies, but my X2 might have an "accident" in Q2, and have to be replaced with one of these C2Ds. lol



traitor, lol jk , wud be nice to upgrade, but then againits not jus a new processor, its a news mobo and some gd ddr2 ram, so brand new pc, tut tut tut


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2006)

still havnt seen any reviews of the entire e4x00 series


----------



## Greek (Dec 19, 2006)

cdawall said:


> still havnt seen any reviews of the entire e4x00 series



maybe cause they crap


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, I am glad I just bought all the rest of the components and cheaped out on a Celeron D to hold me over until I could get some more cash.  Looks like I will wait a little longer to upgrade that Celeron.  It does Max in every game except oblivion already anyway, so I can wait for these price drops.



rockit00 said:


> No. Q1-2007 is right now! It started back in Sept. Look up Fiscal Quarters in Wikipedia!



I am pretty sure they are going by Calendar years and not Fiscal.  Since some of the processors listed on there aren't even released yet and aren't expected out until the first quarter of the next calendar year.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 19, 2006)

I mean, the quad core is in there, beautiful.

-AMD Eagle


----------



## Frogger (Dec 19, 2006)

JC316 said:


> I am getting a message....... It says "You are going to upgrade in the summer of 07" Sweet prices.


 that should allow for the prices of the MB's to drop tooo!


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 19, 2006)

cdawall said:


> still havnt seen any reviews of the entire e4x00 series



Yea, someone sneak an engineerng sample from Intel and give us the low down.


----------



## Track (Dec 19, 2006)

Sasqui said:


> Yea, someone sneak an engineerng sample from Intel and give us the low down.



http://forums.ocworkbench.com/bbs/ocworkbench-news-headlines/showthread.php?p=397738


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 19, 2006)

Track said:


> http://forums.ocworkbench.com/bbs/ocworkbench-news-headlines/showthread.php?p=397738



Ask and ye shall recieve - thanks for the link.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 19, 2006)

nice but no performance tests :shadedshu


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 19, 2006)

Amd. R.i.p.


----------



## Casheti (Dec 19, 2006)

More like "AHAHAHA AMD, YOUR TIME IS UP, YOU SUCK COCK"

*A*trocious.*M*ulticore.*D*ies


----------



## Track (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey! Dont be mean to AMD.

They TRIED.. and failed. AMD is not going to have anything as good as Intel for a long time - if ever. Core 2 Duo owns all, but u ppl should be feeling sorry for AMD, not laughing at them!


----------



## ghost101 (Dec 20, 2006)

Someone has an engineering sample of the E4300 at xtremesystems. It overclocks fairly well. Ill see if i can find the thread.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=122732&highlight=e4300


----------



## Greek (Dec 20, 2006)

Track said:


> Hey! Dont be mean to AMD.
> 
> They TRIED.. and failed. AMD is not going to have anything as good as Intel for a long time - if ever. Core 2 Duo owns all, but u ppl should be feeling sorry for AMD, not laughing at them!



i felt sorry for intel when amd had dual cores out and the were still scratching their asses to make the p5 ut failed, 2 years ive been laughin, and amd aint falling behind ma friend, they just waiting to bring out quad cores and not bother with dc


----------



## Greek (Dec 20, 2006)

Casheti said:


> More like "AHAHAHA AMD, YOUR TIME IS UP, YOU SUCK COCK"
> 
> *A*trocious.*M*ulticore.*D*ies



cash i wund talk mate u still behind with ur processor


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 20, 2006)

cdawall said:


> nice but no performance tests :shadedshu



I'm assuming architecture is identical to the 6400, with a slower bus speed and higher multi... perhaps the multi is locked???

Still, if it is 10X, that would make a perfact OC for DDR2-800 1:1 if't would reach 4Ghz (yea right!), or 3.3 Ghz with DDR2-667 1:1.  If the multi is unlocked, then 3.6 would be optimal at 9x, or for the top of the E4300.

I suspect the E4300 is going to be another Celeron 300A, even if locked.  _*I think the engineers made up the numbers as a lexicon 4300 = 300A. *_


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2006)

so whats the probability that AMD does the samething soon???? cause IM VERY TEMPTED to sell off this rig and get a E6600


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 20, 2006)

OMG,the amd ship is sinking,get off quick

all these people i saw last year saying they would nvr switch from amd to intel,now look.

intel has obviously got something right.

i wanna see what penryn can do.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 20, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> OMG,the amd ship is sinking,get off quick
> 
> all these people i saw last year saying they would nvr switch from amd to intel,now look.
> 
> ...



lol, yea i know. ive never been a fanboy so it doesnt bother me that intel is destroying AMD right now in terms of price and performance. for my sake tho i hope AMD does drop prices significantly so that i dont have to bother with making an entire switch.


----------



## Greek (Dec 20, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> OMG,the amd ship is sinking,get off quick
> 
> all these people i saw last year saying they would nvr switch from amd to intel,now look.
> 
> ...



tigg it took them a while ha?

although i do like the sound of those new processors i gotta say!

but still not switching for another year or two.


----------



## Track (Dec 20, 2006)

Greek said:


> tigg it took them a while ha?
> 
> although i do like the sound of those new processors i gotta say!
> 
> but still not switching for another year or two.



You have AMD's best CPU.. no need to switch.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 20, 2006)

still not a patch on my 3.5ghz e6300 tho'.

and i'm not laughing at amd(even tho' i should be).i hope they do get something to at least match the cores performance.its not looking good tho'.

and amd are bothering with dc?,what do you think x2 is.


----------



## Greek (Dec 21, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> still not a patch on my 3.5ghz e6300 tho'.
> 
> and i'm not laughing at amd(even tho' i should be).i hope they do get something to at least match the cores performance.its not looking good tho'.
> 
> and amd are bothering with dc?,what do you think x2 is.



yher bothering for a few more months, but their fx 72 quad core, x2 in a way but quad core when put in place. i think x2 is gonna be vanished in about 2 years and everything gonna go quad core.


----------



## Greek (Dec 21, 2006)

Track said:


> You have AMD's best CPU.. no need to switch.



i no there isn't, but in 2 years i will most likelly upgrade.


----------



## cdawall (Dec 21, 2006)

you know i doubt amd will vanish you know why even when intel was making crappy p4s ppl still bought them and they cost MORE than the AMD proccies now its even (price wise) plus dell is using AMD chips now


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 21, 2006)

cdawall said:


> you know i doubt amd will vanish you know why even when intel was making crappy p4s ppl still bought them and they cost MORE than the AMD proccies now its even (price wise) plus dell is using AMD chips now



I havent seen an AMD in a Dell Catalouge yet


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 21, 2006)

tkpenalty said:


> I havent seen an AMD in a Dell Catalouge yet



They are all over Dell's website.  The E521 was actually a pretty good deal when it first came out.  The same speced computer as the E520, but a X2 3800+ instead of a Pentium D 805 was about $50 less.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 1, 2007)

Sweet prices but AMD still rules.


----------



## jocksteeluk (Apr 2, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> Sweet prices but AMD still rules.



indeed, they rule second place.


----------



## Chewy (Apr 9, 2007)

hehehe lol funny stuff. well maybe amd will rule again as long as they stay mostly focused on cpus!


----------

